# BH Ultralight mid-term ride report



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Some of you may have read my short term ride report on the 2013 BH Ultralight. My early impressions were it may be to much bike for me. This is due to the stiffness of its ride. The bike really is as advertised. A stiff pure bread race machine. While in the early days I was convinced I had bit off more than I could chew I have since found out differently. Mind you I needed to stick with it, make a few fit adjustments and put 25mm tires on her but now after 1,500 miles I know it belongs in the stable. 

I'm a 55 year old rider. Weigh 152 pounds and 5'8.5" tall. The bike is a medium size. I'm just coming up on four years of riding in September and can honestly say this sport has changed my life. Not just the 60 pounds of weight loss but the lifestyle changes that cycling forces you to make are all worth while and then some. Enough about me. Back to the report.

The BH is of course, light. 747 grams for the frame and another 300 or so for the fork. I'm running Campagnolo SR11 with Ritchey WCS carbon seat-post and 100mm alloy stem. Easton EC90 aero bars in a 42. Specialized Romin Expert saddle, Look carbon blade pedals and Hed Jet 4 FR wheels with Continental GP4000S tires. Serfas cages and Lizard skin 2.5mm bar tape finishes off the ride. The bike weighs as pictured at 14.9 pounds. It's very stiff and responsive. 

Notables are the bikes power transfer. What you give it is what you get. There is no flex in this bike. It climbs very well and holds speeds on the flats amazing. From a performance stand point this bike gets an A. It has made a huge difference in my ability to pull and keep up on the weekend group rides with the local bike shop. These guys are serious about their riding and it took me a little while to learn the ropes and get fit enough to stay with them. I credit much of that to this bike. 

From a comfort stand point I give it a B. It's not uncomfortable but you do have to focus on getting out of the saddle a little more often and doing various stretches while riding. I wouldn't take this one on a century but that's what the Lynskey R230 is for . 

From a looks stand point I give it a B+. While I find it good to look at I would rather it had less white on it. I suppose there's a way to make the white BH logos black to get that stealth look but it's completely acceptable to the way it is. 

In summary the BH Ultralight is a no nonsense bike that will bring the best of you out on the road. The handling is crisp, it will take all you can give it and is acceptably comfortable. It's a great climber and descends on rails. I would think this bike would be a great asset to any racer, crit rider or serious weekend warrior.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## squarewave (Jul 20, 2009)

cool review, i am towing up between the BH ultralight ulterga and the cannondale super six with the same running gear. Best i get on the good foot and do the bad thing and sit my arse on em huh?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

squarewave said:


> cool review, i am towing up between the BH ultralight ulterga and the cannondale super six with the same running gear. Best i get on the good foot and do the bad thing and sit my arse on em huh?


Yup. The Cannondale is a great bike too. Take the BH up a good climb. That will give you all you need


----------

